# looking to do some sub work in northeast ohio



## cktns4 (Feb 6, 2006)

if anyone needs any help please let me know its not a problem for me to travel thanks chris 330-479-0807


----------



## Steve Brubaker (Feb 1, 2005)

*Call me*

I need some help in Canton and Akron. I tried to call you but your phone does not work.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

That's a bad sign already. Strike 1 LOL


----------

